# RV trade in problem



## ju588654 (Nov 15, 2014)

Me and my wife traded in a 2011 Zinger 19' travel trailer today, before doing so they asked us if there was anything wrong with it, to which our answer was no just normal wear and tear.  We signed all the paper work and left with our new camper, no sooner than about 40 minutes from leaving the lot the dealership calls and says we have severe water damage in the floor, they claim it's visible but we never saw any signs of water damage. So I guess my question is being that we completed all paperwork for our new camper, if there is damage is it our responsibility, shouldn't they have conducted the inspection prior to taking my 3,000 dollars and allowing me to sign all the loan documents.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't think there will is a definitive answer for this question...simply too many variables to consider. My knee-jerk reaction is, the dealer took it "as is" and should honor the deal. Hopefully there is nothing in the signed sales contract that gives them the power to change the terms of agreement. On our first RV purchase many years ago, dealer sold us a rig with a rotten slide-out. No visible damage but a $7000 repair for us. The issue was not disclosed to us at the sale...in other words, they sold it "as is." and I was to inexperienced to have discovered the damage on my own. Your dealer has been doing business for many years I assume. He saw your trade and made a deal. For him/her to change the terms of agreement is just not good business IMHO.

Since then we have traded/purchased several more RV;s with much better results. Not sure what it is like in your area but I can attest that the dealerships in WA state I have visited are not upfront, truthful or helpful with a purchase. Seems like business must be very good as the prevailing attitude is "my way or the highway."   We purchased our last RV from a private party...a much better experience.

Good luck with your purchase. I hope it can be resolved to everyone's satisfaction and you can get on with camping adventures!


----------



## ju588654 (Nov 16, 2014)

Steve thanks....we live in NJ and the general attitude was once he knew he had the sale he was done with us.  The place was very unorganized, as for your experience that is kind of my point if the roles were reversed they would say we'll that's your problem now, there was no visible signs of any damage, I still don't even know exactly where he is implying the damage is.  He claims it's major and severe if that was the case I'm sure I would have noticed


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2014)

After re-reading your post, I see you have the camper and dealer took possession of your trade. I am not trying to be a jerk but I say..."done deal." They have your money, you have the rig! Move on!

Best Wishes!


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree with Steve, I am sure someone at the dealer walked thru the unit you traded in and took your money and you signed the contract. As for as I concerned it a done deal. The problem is there, so just leave it go camping and enjoy


----------



## krsmitty (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree X3


----------



## C Nash (Nov 18, 2014)

i tend to agree also but you never know what the "fine'" print in the contract may say.  I would ask them if they want to return your money and see what they say.  Good luck


----------

